# Having an Addams family themed dinner party



## eddib

My girlfriend's birthday is the Saturday night before Halloween and she wanted to have a dinner party, so I suggested having an Aadams family themed one.

The idea is that you are coming to dinner at the Aadams family house and you are supposed to come dressed as a friend or family member of their family.

So we want to create a fun, halloween atmosphere that is more classy, as if you came to the Aadams family mansion.

So I would love to hear your suggestions on how we can decorate my condo, which is about 1150 Square feet. I am planning to have low lying fog through a fog machine and chiller. But I would like to know cool ways to light my living areas to have a cool effect that still lets people see things and eat comfortably.

Also any fun recipes we can have for dinner would be appreciated.

Can't wait to hear your suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

That's an AWESOME idea! I love the scene in the movie where all the extended family shows up for a party. The characters and costumes were great! I hosted a few parties at my place, and the lighting that worked best for me was to just use can-lights set against, and shown up the wall, every four feet or so. We had one large ceiling light in the center of the room, and then a few red spots here and there.

Check out the Foodology/Alcohology board on my Pinterest site for food and drink ideas: http://pinterest.com/jimterri1/

From there, you'll find other peoples great ideas, too. And don't forget to post pictures after!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Take a look at this site for ideas - a lot of them are high end, but should serve as a good source of inspiration:

http://www.notquitenigella.com/2013/03/11/addams-family-afternoon-tea-themed-suite/

Are you planning on running the fogger indoors? A lot of folks aren't overly fond of the odor, so bear that in mind.


----------



## eddib

Thanks! Is there a cheap and easy way to do can lighting? Or is that something I'd have to rent. I suppose I should put different color gels on them to change the color of the light?


----------



## Doc Doom

Do you have stairs? If so, make a fake trap door with battery powered LED eyes glowing out from under the stairs. 

Also, you might want to rethink using the fog machine inside. Most fog juice is oil based and the fog can leave a slight oily residue, especially if used indoors over a prolonged period of time.


----------



## fontgeek

Doc doom, the "trap door" in the steps is from The Munsters, not the Addams Family.

If you can, I'd take a look at some of the episodes of the show, the decor was a lot of fun, and if you can swing some slave labor, having someone playing "Thing" would be great. I'd also look to your friends to see who might make a good "Lurch". Just him on his own would be great, but you could also set up a "harpsicord" for him to "play". Stash a boom-box under the harpsicord with a CD of harpsicord music. Get some stems from roses with the heads cut off. If you happen to have a mounted swordfish sitting around, have a human leg and foot sticking out of it's mouth. A pair of peacock style chairs, and a small table between them would work well too.
Have a hanging pull rope for the gong/butler pull, and maybe some prerecorded gong strikes, and the occasional foghorn blast. That was the sound of their "doorbell".


----------



## Doc Doom

fontgeek said:


> Doc doom, the "trap door" in the steps is from The Munsters, not the Addams Family.QUOTE]
> 
> You're right, how could I forget "Spot"? My bad.


----------



## Up_Up_And_Away

Does anyone know what kind of siren was used when the mail arrived? I can't place it...


----------



## RoxyBlue

Up_Up_And_Away said:


> Does anyone know what kind of siren was used when the mail arrived? I can't place it...


Don't know but there's a wav file for it here:

http://www.addamsfamily.com/sounds.html

And here:

http://www.wavcentral.com/tv/addams_family.html

It's very similar to this ship alarm:


----------



## deadSusan

Instead of a fogger, you can use dry ice. You also might want to think about adding some plants. I believe Morticia had a greenhouse and plants she liked to feed. Either have black roses in vases or just the stems. And maybe some torture type devices. The kids and Uncle Fester loved to play with those things.


----------



## fontgeek

If you want their lettering style for invites, name tags, etc. Look at CCAltogether ooky and ooky Caps, they are sold by ComicBookFonts.com (this is more of a comic book style), or for a more formal look use AmericanText.
I think a plant room would be great, but I don't know how much room you have for your party.


----------



## forbiddenforest

Appetizer recipe- Bacon wrapped cockroaches. Take whole dates, wrap in 1/3 to 1/2 strip of bacon. Toothpick to hold it in place. Bake in oven at 350 degrees for 10 minutes or so (until bacon is cooked). Serve - we serve these at our Halloween party every year - people love them! Once they get up the nerve to eat them, that is.
Another easy one is Meat Head - take a plastic skull and wrap it in plastic wrap. Layer a light layer of cream cheese - just to help make it sticky. Layer on thin strips of prosciutto (or a very thinly sliced ham) - surround bottom of head with fruit, cheese, and crackers. Great visual.


----------



## Hairazor

I am gonna try those cockroaches, sound yum!


----------



## Aquayne

Black roses should be perfect. Cut the blooms off some and leave on table with scissors.


----------

